
Ask HN: What are you using for project management? - JacobLinney
It seems like there are so many options out there, and I&#x27;m trying to decide what to use for my next project. (Just to be clear I don&#x27;t mean source control)
======
SerLava
We use two great project management platforms:

1\. Walking around asking people what the fuck is going on

2\. Outlook

To wake is pain; I long for the release of death

------
cauterized
Jira with a kanban board for individual to-dos (we have a LOT of bugs and
small change requests to track). Trello to track the big picture project
pipeline.

Nothing beats Jira as a bug database in my experience because it really is a
database.

But you have to configure it for your own process (which for a healthy team
mostly means lifting restrictions, IME), and there's a huge learning curve for
initial configuration.

Plus it can be overwhelming for non-technical people to learn to use.

My experience is that engineers grumble for a week or two about the learning
curve, but if you give them generous permissions plus a walk-through a couple
days in, they quickly learn to appreciate its power.

------
vaceletm
We are using Tuleap[1] b/c flexibility and good agile support

[1] [https://tuleap.org](https://tuleap.org)

------
gglitch
My team comfortably uses Asana and appreciates its flexibility; but I'd rather
be using Jira. Asana has one highly useful feature we never found similar
functionality for in Trello: being able to assign a task to more than one
project.

------
welder
I use GitHub projects/issues with the WakaTime integration, but most of my
projects are open-source or the company already uses GitHub private repos.

Trello also works well alongside GitHub issues.

------
TurboHaskal
We put post-its on a wall and feel productive moving them around.

The rest of the week we stick to good old micromanagement. Jira is great for
that.

------
y1426i
We use pivotal tracker which is awesome. We use labeling conventions heavily
to customize for our workflows.

~~~
mcdevhammer
Also use pivotal tracker. I find it much better than JIRA due to its
simplicity.

------
orky56
Used to use Asana but finding JIRA to provide the necessary amount of
structure for me to be disciplined.

------
nekitamo
I've worked with multiple small teams that used Redmine. Worked fine each
time, no complaints.

------
anthony_franco
We use Lighthouse App. It's got just enough features for us and pretty simple.

------
dataminded
I use Teamwork but plotting a jump to JIRA for more functionality.

------
iyn
Trello as a kanban board. Simple but good enough.

------
crystalPalace
My company uses Asana.

